# Wanting to smoke a fully cooked turkey



## sandjohnny (Nov 28, 2012)

Very new to smoking I have a bradley 4 rack digital smoker. I bought a 10 lb turkey breast to smoke. When I got home I noticed it was fully cooked. My question is can make some modifications and still smoke it. If can please give advice or do I just get another one.

Sandjohnny


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 28, 2012)

Place the turkey into a oven safe dish, pour about a half inch of liquid into the bottom. I used apple cider but I think almost anything would work including water, tea, pop, etc.

Preheat the smoker to 225-240 degrees F and once it is ready, place the dish with the turkey onto the grate.

You will need to add smoke for about 3 hours. After that you can cover with foil and let it finish with steamy heat to help it be more moist. 

It would not hurt to season the outside with something if you have it. I use my rub but you could also use old bay, Cajun seasoning, etc. for some added flavor

I am guessing about 5 hours but I think the packaging will tell you to cook it to 165 and I would definitely follow that for safety purposes no matter how long it takes.


----------



## sixpbdboy (Nov 29, 2012)

I would make the cooked one into smoked Turkey Jerky and get another raw piece to smoke.

Sliced 1/8inch, cut with the grain, (you want it a little tough when dried, also a little bit frozen helps with cutting, make a liquid marinade of whatever flavors you like, anything from bar-b-que sauce to teriyaki and soy.

Pierce the meat with fork, cover with marinade and refrigerate for 24hrs.

Hickory works good for this, bring unit up to temp for first 30 minutes then as low as you can go for a few hours, you need to check the dryness of the meat on top rack.

My smoker has a water pan and I do use it to make jerky, I usually add a water-downed mix of the marinade.

Let us know what you decide and how it turned out.

Rick ""\_/""


----------

